# Text aus PDF extrahieren



## RoNa (23. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

kann man irgendwie programmatisch Text aus einer PDF-Datei extrahieren?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jan 2008)

PDFBox


----------



## kama (23. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich empfehle folgenden Thread:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=61463

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

